
Graphene sheet behaves like a mirror for water molecules - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-reveals-graphene-sheet-mirror-molecules.html
======
bookofjoe
>Solvent–Solvent Correlations across Graphene: The Effect of Image Charges

[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acsnano.9b09321](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acsnano.9b09321)

